# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Owners manual for a Rossi M951 38SP Revolver.

## Jhon

Anyone shooting or own a Rossi M951 38SP Revolver? I'm after a copy of the owner's manual. Want to find if the striking weight of the firing pin is adjustable. Mine has been tricked out as a Service Pistol shooter but does not like Winchester primers in particular, which I have a heap of. Does not appear to be hitting hard enough on them so about 40% misfires. Input welcome.

----------


## Tedz50

rossi_revolver.pdf

----------


## Jhon

> Attachment 194112


Thks. Unfortunately the M951 is an early model whereas the link you give is to current or later ones, as evidenced by them having a keyed security/safety system integrated with the hammer. 

The M951 is probably at least of 1980s manufacture. Cheers

----------


## Fssprecision

For what it would cost I would try to get a new main spring, Kilwell sports and Outdoor Sports (through GunCity) import Rossi.

----------


## Jhon

> For what it would cost I would try to get a new main spring, Kilwell sports and Outdoor Sports (through GunCity) import Rossi.


Ahh ok, will try that, thks. I acquired the pistol a few years ago in a bulk purchase of 3 with one I was after in particular and some components I was after. Sold one of the 3, found this one had been tricked out for Service Pistol but didn't have the opportunity to shoot that kind of match so parked it up. Now I can shoot Service matches I'm keen to use it. I'm going to load some rounds with Federal primers to try but don't have a lot of them. Funny that. Would be great if it was reliable with cheap ole Winchester.

----------


## Jhon

> For what it would cost I would try to get a new main spring, Kilwell sports and Outdoor Sports (through GunCity) import Rossi.


Ordered via Reloaders, $39 and change. Will see if I can put it in without f&^King things up lol

----------


## Jhon

Bump

----------

